# Navien "The Heating Box" KD-HBC100



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody ever use a Navien KD-HBC100 "The Heating Box"? What did you think of it? 

I have a customer with a small garage/rental suite who is interested in using up a new Navien 240 that he already owns with one of these heat boxes. 

They're fairly pricey, but on the other hand, buying all the stuff inside and assembling myself would probably cost at least the same and probably more. Then I'd have to figure out my own controls and wiring as well.

Looks like not a bad way to go as long as you Navien guys don't have any horror stories about these things.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's the only thing I have to say about this company: It's a better idea than it is a product.

If you have followed my trials and tribulations the past few years on this site you'll know why I say that. Some people have good results others don't. As for me, very little has been good with these guys.

I don't have any experience with the heat box to share with you, sorry. I am a fan of new products and advancements, just not at the expense of my clients so with that said, have at it!! Let me know how it works and what you liked and didn't like.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I have used the new heat box( open or closed loop) and have had no problems at all with them. I have used them with tank systems or on demands(rinnai & navien) with very little effort. Finished product is verrryy nice. I am up in alberta and had my share of problems with the olders models(pre 2009 models) of cr210a/cr240a, but have successfully resolved almost all issues. We have a navien rep that has basically given all my guys hands on help with the most common issues. I can say that I am now comfortable with thier product.
:thumbup: Cheers!!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm, futz, I have nothing to offer but, like you I find people are always trying to get two birds with one stone by using one unit to supply DHW and do home heating (and wash the car, drive the kids to school, etc).

Keep us posted as to what you end up doing and thanks for the heads up on this product.

Btw, I've found that if Tankless isn't excited about something then neither should I be.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I imagine there isn't alot of floor heat jobs in California, but up here there is limited use for the heat box. I wouldn't use it for more than say 1200 sq ft heating requirements. They claim up to 2000. but I have not tried that much yet. Have run it with 2 zones with taco manager. Armstrong circs can be a bit noisey for some peoples liking as well.:whistling2:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

The heat boxes have had the Navien wet-rotor circ in them for some time, those armstrongs were noisy!

The heat box works well for what it is.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

We just installed one about 2 weeks ago(open loop) and it still had the armstrong wet rotor circ in it. WTH they must be still selling old ones off up here.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

The Armstrong isn't wet rotor, one reason their so noisy, second reason, they were oversized for the application. 
(notice the viewable windings and open cooling grille?)

I can understand using a heat box to be added to an existing tankless, but for new installs, you should be looking at using their new combi heater.

http://www.navienamerica.com/PDS/ft...ure/Navien_condensing_combi_boiler_091103.pdf


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

My bad, your right not wet rotor. But they still must have some of this old product out there, as this is what I am still getting from supplier. Making the call today. THANKS.I don't use them in new projects. Boilers and indirects only.:thumbup:


----------

